# frage zu eclipse



## songbird (17. Mrz 2004)

Hallo!

Gibt es in eclipse die Möglichkeit, dass Methoden fett gedruckt werden?

Habe bisher Jext verwendet und da ist das so. Finde ich ziemlich übersichtlich, da man sofort sieht wo welche methode aufgerufen wird...


----------



## Beni (17. Mrz 2004)

Unter _Window > Preferences > Java > Editor > Syntax > Method Names_.


----------



## songbird (18. Mrz 2004)

hmmmm, da steht bei mir nur

Multi-line comment
Single-line comment
Keywords
Strings
Others
Task Tags
Javadoc keywords
Javadoc HTML tags
Javadog links
Javadoc others

.....

Da hab ich nämlich auch schon gesucht...
Oder bin ich irgendwie blind oder doof oder beides ?


----------



## Beni (18. Mrz 2004)

Die stehen bei mir alle auch.
Welche Version benutzt Du? Ich beziehe mich auf 3.0.0.

mfg Beni


----------



## bygones (18. Mrz 2004)

was heißt du willst die Methode fett haben ?
Die ganze Methode (gesamte Deklaration) oder nur den Namen oder was ?


----------



## songbird (18. Mrz 2004)

Beni: oh ja, hab grad gesehen, dass ich nur 2.1.1 hab  :?


deathbyaclown:
so zB:


// inner class
class MyListener extends WindowAdapter
    {
public void *windowClosing*( WindowEvent e) //window closing
        {
*exitProgram*( ); 
        }
    }



public class Start
{
public static void *main*(String args[])
	{
		Manager start = new *Manager*();
	}
}
[/b]


----------



## bygones (18. Mrz 2004)

sorry, das geht so weit ich weiß nicht...

such mal bei den plugins von eclipse ( http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/index.jsp ) vielleicht gibts da was - oder selber schreiben


----------



## Beni (18. Mrz 2004)

Sorry death, Screenshot aus meinem Eclipse, *ohne *Plugins:







 Beni


----------



## bygones (18. Mrz 2004)

dann aber wegen 3.0 !

Shit - 3.0 will bei meiner Linux Version nicht... 
na dann werde ichs mal für Windows holen....

Ist ja nicht so als hätte man keine Auswahl 

PS: Brauchte ich bisher nicht - hab das Plugin CallHierarchy - das zeigt mir alles (ein bisschen anders...) in einem eigenen Fenster an


----------



## songbird (18. Mrz 2004)

ja Beni, das ist klasse! *g*

dann werd ich wohl ma auf 3.0 updaten.

gibt's irgendwo n update oder muss ich komplett neu installieren``??


----------



## bygones (18. Mrz 2004)

habe kein "Update" auf der seite gefunden....

Im Juni 2004 kommt 3.0 Final !!
Am 25.03 wird M8 rauskommen....


----------

